# [premiere 6.5] 2 videos gleichzeitig nebeneinander abspielen



## ernii (22. September 2003)

Hallo

ich bin gerade dabei eine Videoaufzeichnung von einem Theatherstück zu schneiden. Wir haben das ganze mit 2 Kameras aus verschiedenen positionen aufgenommen und nun soll daraus ein schönes video werden.
Es ist nur ziemlich nervig sich immer wieder beide aufnahmen der selben Zeit nacheinander anzuschauen, um zu vergleichen wo man wen schön im Bild etc etc .... viel praktischer wäre wenn man sozusagen 2 Spuren gleichzeitig nebeneinander abpielen könnte.
Ich hab auch schon probiert mit 2 anderen Playern mir die videos nebeneinander anzuschauen ... da man hier aber immer wieder sehr gut den genauen Zeitpunkt wie man beide richtig anzeigt timen muss ist das zu nervig als das es Zeitvorteile bringen würde.

Ich hoffe ich hab mein Problem verständlich gemacht.

cu
ernii


----------



## goela (22. September 2003)

Auf die schnelle fällt mir da nur folgende Lösung ein - und dann auch nur, wenn Du einen Rechner hast, der genügend Power und Speicher hat!

In Deinem Schnittprogramm beide Rohdaten auf eine separate Spur legen, dann per "Bewegung" beide Videobilder nebeneinander platzieren.
Dann müsstes Du eigentlich ganz bequem beide Videos synchron anschauen können.

Aber vielleicht gibt es ja noch ne andere Lösung!


----------



## ernii (22. September 2003)

hmm ... die lösung müsste eigentlich gehen ... aber dann brauche ich doch auch wieder ein Projekt mit der doppelten Breite (?) und dann kann man es nicht so bequem schneiden.
Ich meine in der standart ansicht gibt es ja 2 Video fenster nebeneinander .... ob man die nicht irgendwie für den Zweck verwenden könnte?

aber ich probier die lösung mal aus

cu
ernii


----------



## Mark (22. September 2003)

Hi!

Ich bin mir leider fast sicher, daß Du folgendes kaum gebrauchen kannst, denn es funktioniert nur beim "Scrubbing", andererseits schreibst Du von "wo man wen schön im Bild [sieht]".
Du kannst im Dual-View links, also die Source, die erste Szene und rechts, also das Program bzw. die Timeline Deine zweite Szene platzieren, in beiden "Fenstern" auf den Anfang der Movies gehen und bei den "Monitor-Settings" (Monitor-Fenster, Pfeil ganz rechts-oben) *Gang Source and Program* einschalten. Wenn Du nun "scrubbst" oder Einzelbilder vor und zurück gehst, ändern sich beide Ansichten...
Leider geht das wohl nicht im "Play-Modus"


----------

